# Postinfectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome After a Food-Borne Outbreak of Acute



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is new on a virus leading to PI IBS as opposed to a bacteria.Clin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2007 Feb 5; [Epub ahead of print]Postinfectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome After a Food-Borne Outbreak of Acute Gastroenteritis Attributed to a Viral Pathogen.Marshall JK, Thabane M, Borgaonkar MR, James C. Division of Gastroenterology, Department of Medicine, McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.BACKGROUND & AIMS: A large outbreak of acute gastroenteritis at the annual meeting of the Canadian Society of Gastroenterology Nurses and Associates (CSGNA) was attributed to food-borne norovirus. A prospective study was undertaken to determine the incidence and natural history of postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome (PI-IBS). METHODS: Questionnaires addressing demographics, medical history, acute illness, prior bowel function, and current symptoms were mailed to all delegates within 1 month of the outbreak. Follow-up questionnaires were mailed at 3, 6, 12, and 24 months. The prevalence of new Rome I IBS among participants with and without acute enteric illness during the outbreak was calculated for each time point. Risk factors were assessed by multiple logistic regression. RESULTS: Baseline surveys were returned by 139 of 197 delegates (70.6%; mean age, 48 +/- 6 years; 95.0% female), of whom 135 (97.1%), 133 (95.7%), 128 (92.1%), and 116 (83.4%) returned the 3-, 6-, 12-, and 24-month surveys, respectively. One hundred seven respondents (76.9%) reported an acute enteric illness during the outbreak. Eighteen subjects reported premorbid IBS. Among the remainder, 21 of 89 who experienced gastroenteritis (23.6%) reported symptoms consistent with PI-IBS at 3 months versus 1 of 29 (3.4%) who remained well (odds ratio, 6.9; 95% confidence interval, 1.0-48.7; P = .014). At 6, 12, and 24 months, the prevalence of IBS was similar among exposed versus nonexposed individuals. In multiple logistic regression, vomiting during the acute illness independently predicted risk of PI-IBS at 3 months (odds ratio, 10.5; 95% confidence interval, 1.3-85.5; P = .028). CONCLUSIONS: PI-IBS is common after presumptive viral gastroenteritis but might be more transient than after bacterial dysentery.PMID: 17289440


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thanks for posting.I'm not sure I would interpret this as a virus versus a bacteria leading to PI-IBS. I believe the conclusion is saying that PI-IBS is common after [viral] gastroenteritis and that it is more _transient_ than after bacterial, but not the actual precipient.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hey Jeff, Have you seen this new article in IFFGD Digest?"Post-infectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome: A Sub-Type of Irritable Bowel SyndromeBy: Robin Spiller, M.D., Professor of Gastroenterology, Wolfson Digestive Diseases Centre, University Hospital, Nottingham, UKIrritable bowel syndrome is one of the most common gastrointestinal (GI) disorders. Within this large group of people, there is a small subgroup whose symptoms begin suddenly. It happens after what appears to be a bout of infection in the GI tract (gastroenteritis). How often do persons who suffer bacterial gastroenteritis develop IBS? Who gets post-infectious IBS and what causes the disorder? How is it treated? A review of the topic is presented."It says in there"After a GI Infection caused by a Virus Post Infectious IBS seems uncommon, although brief bowel disturbances have been noted."


----------

